# V58.83 and V58.69



## Jacoder (Nov 8, 2012)

This may be an odd question, but I can't quite wrap my brain around it. I work at a facility (not physician office) and we often see lab orders come through that look like this:

*Dx: hyperlipidemia, joint pain, CAD, long term med use.*

I know that if a patient comes in for coumadin monitoring that V58.83 is the primary dx followed by V58.61. I know that v58.6X can never be primary, but . . . every time I code V58.69 or V58.61, do I HAVE to use V58.83? I don't know what medication they are on, so I can't code V58.83, 272.4 V58.69, ect. How would you code the above example? Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 8, 2012)

I would code as V58.83 and V58.69, due to it is a lab ordered and it states long term med use.It is not for the hyperlipidema , since that is already known and it is not for the CAD or joint pain so it must be for the long term med.


----------



## Emmy1260 (Nov 8, 2012)

The patient is being seen in the lab only. The lab is not 'treating' for HLD, CAD, or pain. The reason for the encounter is to check medication levels. Code V58.83 and V58.69. If the patient was seen by the physician at the same time, then you could code the E/M along with the other conditions.


----------

